# Allen Keys SAE/METRIC



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am beginning a apprentice program soon to be an electrician and I've bought a couple hand tools so far. My next purchase i was thinking of a set of Allen Keys SAE and METRIC. Just woundering what everyone uses and what are some good companies. Do you use holding? ring? or T-handles? and what are some companies that make strong keys.

Thanks,
Gents


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

What all do you have for hand tools so far? What kind of work will you be doing?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Gents said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am beginning a apprentice program soon to be an electrician and I've bought a couple hand tools so far. My next purchase i was thinking of a set of Allen Keys SAE and METRIC. Just woundering what everyone uses and what are some good companies. Do you use holding? ring? or T-handles? and what are some companies that make strong keys.
> 
> ...



In my regular toolbag I carry an SAE set of EKLIND folding allen keys. from 1/8" i think it is up to 3/8" and I keep a 1/2" in the toolbag loose.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

buy the elkind if your gonna buy em - i use the 9 inch you get at grainger http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/5LM90
sometimes wish they were ball end and other times im glad they are not


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope to be learning a little of everything residential, commerical, and industrial. I have boughten a flashlight, basic set of screwdrivers, hammer, knife, torpedo level, and a tape. but i was looking at a set of t-handle, i like those better then the folding. anyone ever here of maxtech? we carry them at the hardware store i work at.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont buy the new klein Grip It's... just bought a pair thought they were going to be great being that they were small and fit in the bag perfect... They were great untill the first time I went to cut in a panel and they werent long enough to reach the lugs without cutting my hands all up. Wasnt very happy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I carry a metric set of Elkind in my bag and a couple of the different sized Klein metal handled folding sets.


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

another question, ball or machined tips? witch are better and why?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Gents said:


> another question, ball or machined tips? witch are better and why?


 
Ball tips are good for low torque applications only. But, they are handy inside control boxes working at angles.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

IMO for a good overall general set stick with the regular tips.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

dowmace said:


> In my regular toolbag I carry an SAE set of EKLIND folding allen keys. from 1/8" i think it is up to 3/8" and I keep a 1/2" in the toolbag loose.


Make sure you get that 1/2", I got stuck on a job awhile ago and needed one. Both of my supply stores didn't have it, Lowe's didn't and finally found one at NAPA Auto Parts.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

chenley said:


> Make sure you get that 1/2", I got stuck on a job awhile ago and needed one. Both of my supply stores didn't have it, Lowe's didn't and finally found one at NAPA Auto Parts.


3/8 rod coupling is same thing


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> 3/8 rod coupling is same thing


I'll have to keep that in mind if I run into that again. Only have needed one once in the past ten years on that Milbank 400A meterbase.

Had to think of what you were talking about there for a second, then remembered those coupling are made to be tightened with a crescent wrench. End of the week, my brains dead.


----------

